# ***HOT***SMS 2.0 by airtel its free***



## expertno.1 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Airtel presented sms2.0 reader.Ab bheje Rang Birangi SMS kayi saare naye features ke saath! Free Sms2 application download karne keliye 59191 par sms kare SMS2 . Njoy Enhanced sms feature like emotions and colorfull font . U can also update your news preferences by clicking on option button.*

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/1195156643-frendzforum.org-Img%28003%29.jpg


Kinda cool app from airtel and thats also free !!

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Pravas (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah i heard about sometime back..Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting but what is the charges for sending sms?   where i can get more details?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

live.airtelworld.com
and isnt it old?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting but what is the charges for sending sms?   where i can get more details?



No any extra charge .....just the same charge of your simple sms plan .......



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## casanova (Dec 16, 2007)

Thx. Downloading it


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 16, 2007)

read here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61375 

For details visit www.sms2.in 
No extra charge for sending sms
Works on only  a limited number of nokia handsets


----------



## mandar5 (Dec 17, 2007)

hey ppl i sent sms2 to 543210 but the link i got is not downloading,so plz tell me can i download from pc then install on mobile?


----------



## hac_king (Dec 22, 2007)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> hey ppl i sent sms2 to 543210 but the link i got is not downloading,so plz tell me can i download from pc then install on mobile?



10.5.0.83/phonesender/downloadtophone/releases/readme/13008/d55653d19aee2f493e8ac119e2709e35.sis

Its for s60v2 handsets Free to download even u can use sms2.in 
in place of ip address but only if u r on NOP or MO,,

But 1 thing i wana say this application is a *PEICE OF CRAP*
 Annoying adds will take 1 forth of ur screen space,,, slowed down
 Sms section n what it gives????? 1 dozen smilies n colurs???

Disgusting ,,,,, what its benefit if our receiver has a 3310 or 3315 
or even any of B/W cell??????


----------



## casanova (Dec 23, 2007)

And it increases the load time for messages reduces the speed for sending messages. A click more to press


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 23, 2007)

hac_king said:
			
		

> 10.5.0.83/phonesender/downloadtophone/releases/readme/13008/d55653d19aee2f493e8ac119e2709e35.sis
> 
> I
> But 1 thing i wana say this application is a *PEICE OF CRAP*
> Annoying adds will take 1 forth of ur screen space,,, slowed down



You can disable those ads by disabling teasers in the menu.


----------

